# Nissan GT-R Undergoes Most Significant Change Since its Introduction



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

The Nissan GT-R has undergone its most significant change since it was originally introduced in 2007.

Making its debut at the 2016 New York Auto Show, the 2017 Nissan GT-R gets a fresh new look inside and out along with major driving performance enhancements and key features. The exterior of the Japanese automaker's flagship sports car gets a thorough makeover. As expect, there's a new "V-Motion" grille up front that has also been slightly enlarged to provide better engine cooling. The front grille also now has a matte chrome finish to go along with its updated mesh pattern.

More: *Nissan GT-R Undergoes Most Significant Change Since its Introduction* on AutoGuide.com


----------

